# NPC NATIONALS 2009



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

anyone got any link/photos/info on this? heard trey brewer after all his talk aboout smashing the opposition and getting his pro card came 8th? lol


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

muscular development has the full coverage of pics/vids.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

md.com mate...full pics

trey looked again like a stack of turds.

Seems he likes the donuts too much in the offseason as he can't dial it in.

Yes yes he's young but he has no direction as of late


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah Trey's been a big disappointment ever since he won the Excalibur a few years ago. Md.com and rxmuscle have pics.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

not sure abotu looking like a sack of turds! lol

he is still an amature and still only 23 or something? look at the striations all over his quads..

Massive arms too..

getting to fat in the offseason must hinder him alot tho, no way you can see what needs work underneath with all that fat covering it.. still gets into pretty good condition but surely someone will force him to stay leaner this offseason and see what happens then


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> md.com mate...full pics
> 
> trey looked again like a stack of turds.


I wouldn't say he looks like a stack of turds:lol: Agree with you about the offseason part though.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

its annoying for me as trey has so much potential for his age and every year it seems to be the same story.

i agree with alastttair that since the excaliber, things have fallen by the way side.

he looks ok from the front... but the back you can see where his offseson has led to a lack of detail being able to be brought out


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

If you take a look at the comparison photos (there's some floating around on bbing.com I think) you can see that his legs are still loads smaller than they were and nothing seems to have gotten bigger. He's also aged about 30 years in the face too; not that that's particularly relevant, but he just seems to be burning himself out and never getting anywhere. All the hype surrounding him is gonna die soon if he doesn't start making some progress; in a few year's time we'll all be saying, "He's only 32, he's still young; plenty of time to make improvements....

We were using the "He's only 21" thing a couple of years ago, now it's "He's only 23"...dunno how long we're gonna keep using that cos he looks 45 now as it is...


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

yeah i've seen the comparison pics...

i'm wondering what his sponsors BSN must feel about it all?


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

That they should have left him where the found him, in a powerlifting meet somewhere.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

def getting far to fat in off season, any gains he makes hes probably losing through his dieting... shame really as he has so much potential


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Holy shyte, just googled for pics of him in off season...










Nuts...


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

coldo said:


> Holy shyte, just googled for pics of him in off season...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think if i was his sponsor my exact words would have been "put a f*cking top on"


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

he is not crap to be fair but his physique looks tired, at 23 he should have a more fresh pumped look to his muscle onstage......

that off season pic is just awful he is far far to fat..


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Dear god, he must have to put an insane amount of work in to come comp ready


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

the offseason pic is insane what does he weigh at there?


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Not sure what weight he is on the pic i posted earlier however he is apparently 335lbs in this one;










Diet; ( :mellow: :mellow: :mellow: :mellow: :mellow: :mellow: )



> My Motto:
> 
> You can?t over train! You can only under eat
> 
> ...


All taken from BB.com


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Diet doesn't look to excessive, reckon I could eat that on a daily basis.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

all is explained lol... the 'couple of protein bars a day' has got to be worth 2k cals?

twice a week for pizza+ice cream = reality.... 3-4 times a week lol

to get that fat in the offseason you have to be necking some serious cals


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

love this thread, i'd trade his off season look for my 190 pound frame any idea. And yes please i'll definatly trade his stage shape.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

WRT said:


> Diet doesn't look to excessive, reckon I could eat that on a daily basis.





> MEAL 6) 16oz ground turkey breast
> 
> 4 cups of brown rice(before cooking)


That's like more than 450g of turkey (4 medium sized breasts) and 4 CUPS of UNCOOKED rice! Hell of an amount of food in one sitting.

Edit; Plus 25 eggs in the morning with 4 cups of oats, wtf, no way can an average guy eat that amount :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Lol, I'll give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is true that you can undereat which is what most skinny guys do but this diet is excessive he eats more than guys like Ronnie in the off season i think last year he had to drop 85lbs in one 16 week diet phase if you have to drop that then all you are doing by eating this diet is getting fat.....

does anyone know how heavy he was this year compared to last??


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Well i think altho he hasnt met his potential he looks pretty good and certainly not a sack of turd IB. sorry mate but i think ure well off with that comment.

He shouldnt get so fat in the off season it worked for him getting to this size but now he has to refine it as you no ureself.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

hilly said:


> Well i think altho he hasnt met his potential he looks pretty good and certainly not a sack of turd IB. sorry mate but i think ure well off with that comment.
> 
> He shouldnt get so fat in the off season it worked for him getting to this size but now he has to refine it as you no ureself.


I think it's a combo of things that give that impression though mate; firstly we've seen him looking young, huge and with amazing potential. We've then repeatedly see him become obese and diet down to a tired, withered, aged looking physique and that's what gives the impression of him looking like "a sack of turd". He's regressed for about 3 years now mate; not sure he's got what it takes. I remember when there was a big debate over whether him or Evan had the most potential; Evan went on to turn pro and win his first pro show and Trey just got worse and worse. The sad thing is, Trey probably had much better genetics for the sport, but whether he'll fulfil any of the potential he used to have remains to be seen. His legs still aren't what they were


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hilly....

i've been following trey's career since the first flex online vids of his leg workouts years ago when he was first on the amateur scene. He was the great new hope for bodybuilding.

His legs were immense and out of this world, he was picked from the powerlifting scene and tipped to be making waves at the Nationals and soon to be pro-circuit.

In the few years i have seen him reduce his trademark legs, blow up after every show to 300lbs+ with no extra benefit each time, rather, a detrimental effect.

Trey has huge potential but each year i have seen his legs wither away, his back get worse with the loose skin and washed out due to bad conditioning and his face age by 10 years.

Ok, sack of turds is a harsh description but i would hardly tag anything positive to his physique over the last few years. I agree he needs to refine his physique.... but does he even know how to do it other than mass bulking?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

Doesn't look like a sack of turd?! Just doesn't look as good as he could.

I wouldnt mind looking like him on or off season :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

2006 Trey at 20 I think he was...

[/ATTACH]

Second is 2007....

Massive potential and genetics....

Something went wrong somewhere.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> hilly....
> 
> i've been following trey's career since the first flex online vids of his leg workouts years ago when he was first on the amateur scene. He was the great new hope for bodybuilding.
> 
> ...


Maybe he doesnt but im sure he will try a new approach now. The mass bulking worked for him before and it worked for even but IMO its just a 1 or 2 time thing. YOu did it ureself and it worked. do you no how to do it any other way.......

its a learning curve. He is only very young and has time to make these mistakes and still turn pro and dominate with the write guidance. You may have these exact same problems.

Its very likely so will i. Its the way things go. if you bulk up again massive this year bulk and come down and look no better i certainly wouldnt use the words u used to describe him to describe u

Im not picking an argument or being a dick here bulk as you no me better than this its just over the past few weeks not so much on this board but on others people have slated the lad left right and center and i dont think ive seen any1 slate him having a physique half as good or been busting their balls as much as the lad proberly has.

if i achieve a physique that looks as bad as his i will be over the moon :thumb:

Saying that if i come in looking as good as you did over the next year or so i will be very happy


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

them legs are huge  insane


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I did bulk up 70lbs over the weight i eventually weighed in at my second show but the 1st show i was far from being stage condition. I learnt after that 1st show never to bulk up to that extreme and i only strayed 25lbs over on the rebound.

That lesson learnt paid off big time and the results, you've seen the pics mate 

Even James.L commented on the lesson learnt, he even wrote an article on it in Beef magazine.

I will never bulk up to that extent again as the time required to diet down could be used much more productively and you can eat more leading into the show.

Back to trey as this took a bit of a comparison tangent, trey still hasnt learnt this lesson and how can he not see he is making no improvements?

If i did a 330lbs bulk and made no improvements i sure as hell hope you guys raise an alarm along the way to that 330lbs and call me a fatty lol 

Everyone can criticise as its a sport based on critique... it is a male beauty pagent after all.

Anyone can call a footballer a crap player after a poor game of football despite being a pro footballer.

Anyone can call a bodybuilder out for looking bad despite being in the upper echleon of bodybuilding.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Yup, agreed pal, altho if he doesnt shape up for next year i may have to call him some names myself as he has so much potential it would be a shame for it to be wasted.

Then again maybe keeping him out of the pro ranks and making him really have to work for it will make him a better bodybuilder u never no


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

wouldnt normally comment, but after reading this thread ive never heard so much bullsh1t in all my life!!!!!!!!! how can anyone realistically criticise him? he is 23, ****in huge, competing on the national stage in america, where the competition is vast, to say he isnt in condition is stupid, and sayin he has no detail just insane. his quads r crazy and he has downsized them for obvious reasons, his physique is far more complete lookin this way, he looked like a freak before totally unproportioned and has brought his upper body up now to match his legs. his condition is good, not bang on but better than any of the people who have commented on this thread!!! he is to be admired for everything he is, not put down for some bad points. get a grip fellas and for once give someone some credit for achieving a physique most can only dream of!!!!!! no doubt ill receive a neg reply to this, but im sick of readin bullsh1t threads from know all wanna be's


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

hilly said:


> Yup, agreed pal, altho if he doesnt shape up for next year i may have to call him some names myself as he has so much potential it would be a shame for it to be wasted.
> 
> Then again maybe keeping him out of the pro ranks and making him really have to work for it will make him a better bodybuilder u never no


I don't think it will you know. Perhaps I'm speaking prematurely but I really don't like his attitude towards bbing. He seems to just see it as an excuse to eat sh1t, get really fat, diet down looking awful (previously with terrible gyno and stretchmarks) and rely on his genetics and undue hype to somehow shape his career. From the videos I've seen he seems to stupid and arrogant to figure things out and I'm not sure he'll ever get anywhere. Believe me I'd love to eat my words, but that's not what bbing's about. If you contrast his attitude with someone like Dorian's, Jay's Evan's etc you'll see that atm he doesn't have what it takes.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

tommy y said:


> wouldnt normally comment, but after reading this thread ive never heard so much bullsh1t in all my life!!!!!!!!! how can anyone realistically criticise him? he is 23, ****in huge, competing on the national stage in america, where the competition is vast, to say he isnt in condition is stupid, and sayin he has no detail just insane. his quads r crazy and he has downsized them for obvious reasons, his physique is far more complete lookin this way, he looked like a freak before totally unproportioned and has brought his upper body up now to match his legs. his condition is good, not bang on but better than any of the people who have commented on this thread!!! he is to be admired for everything he is, not put down for some bad points. get a grip fellas and for once give someone some credit for achieving a physique most can only dream of!!!!!! no doubt ill receive a neg reply to this, but im sick of readin bullsh1t threads from know all wanna be's


bang on and with everythin you have put dude he is still finding what works for him its 1 thing dieting down but for some people those final stages of being able to peak take years if at all if I could rep you I would


----------



## Paul1990 (May 6, 2007)

don't think he's brought his upper body up at all from when he won the excalibur in 06 i think, he's just lost size on his legs.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Paul1990 said:


> don't think he's brought his upper body up at all from when he won the excalibur in 06 i think, he's just lost size on his legs.


That's exactly what's happened; Tommy can get all pi55ed off, but at the end of the day, all Trey's done in two years is lost half of his leg size and aged 20 years. He hasn't brought anything up, though his conditioning has increased slightly. Fair enough he's young whatever, he was young 2 years ago; the fact is he is completely overrated and over-hyped and so far has been nothing but a big disappointment.


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> That's exactly what's happened; Tommy can get all pi55ed off, but at the end of the day, all Trey's done in two years is lost half of his leg size and aged 20 years. He hasn't brought anything up, though his conditioning has increased slightly. Fair enough he's young whatever, he was young 2 years ago; the fact is he is completely overrated and over-hyped and so far has been nothing but a big disappointment.


i'm far from ****ed off, i just dont see why u cant give the guy a compliment, u come across as very bitter? judging by ur avatar u dont view ur own physique worthy of public display? i dread to think of how harsh u must be on yourself if u can talk like this bout THE PHENOM!!! BUT SERIOUSLY MATE DONT SLIT UR WRISTS JUST UP UR DOSE HA HA HA!!trey's physique is of national standard and very close to turning pro, something i one day dream of doing!!! so i have the upmost respect for him, maybe you should try having a different outlook on bodybuilders and there level of commitment? its nice to be nice you no


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

tommy y said:


> i'm far from ****ed off, i just dont see why u cant give the guy a compliment, u come across as very bitter? judging by ur avatar u dont view ur own physique worthy of public display? i dread to think of how harsh u must be on yourself if u can talk like this bout THE PHENOM!!! BUT SERIOUSLY MATE DONT SLIT UR WRISTS JUST UP UR DOSE HA HA HA!!trey's physique is of national standard and very close to turning pro, something i one day dream of doing!!! so i have the upmost respect for him, maybe you should try having a different outlook on bodybuilders and there level of commitment? its nice to be nice you no


He's not very close to turning pro mate, if anything he's falling further and further away from that goal. I don't see why my own physique is being brought into question mate, but you're right I look sh1t right now. I don't even compete and I'm not big, but I've been following bbing for years and think I'm able to discuss it with likeminded people.

I'm not bitter at all mate. I guess I feel let down that I, like most others, got caught up in the Trey hype and he's consistently let everyone down and no doubt thinks it's awesome to balloon up to 350lbs and not make any improvements year on year. He's signed with MD and has an amazing contract with BSN but I can't for the life of me see why.

Trust me, I know exactly what level of commitment bbing takes, and tbh I don't think Trey has that full commitment yet.

Cedrick McMillan looked fcuking phenomenal this year, as did Burneika, but they don't receive half the hype that Trey does. I think everyone should forget about him and let him work on himself for a couple of years...I'd like to say so he can come back and blow everyone away, but I don't think he will any more


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Although I'm not getting into the Trey debate Alasttair you can't say trey doesn't have full comitment yet.....

You say your educated on bodybuilding and dieting etc then you should know how hard he must work to get from 330lbs down to contest condition....

He must work harder than most on the stage with him as they don't loose that much in that short space of time.


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

GHS said:


> 2006 Trey at 20 I think he was...
> 
> [/ATTACH]
> 
> ...


 I could be wrong but it does look like mild synthol use in the second picture on his pecs?? Not that there is anything wrong with it, just would be intresting to know

opinions?

I am not critasising here at all i think the guy has an amazing phycique


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

It didnt attach image in quote that i was talking about, here it is look at left pec...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey guys. I was quite surprised with how the judging went this year and also disappointed. As some of you know my mate competed as a middleweight. He placed

6th last year and made some really nice improvements. He was dialed in and his condition was tops in the middleweights in my opinion. The thing that I believe hurts him is that he does not have the politics side working for him. This is only his 4th show ever and he is fairly unknown. He doesnt use any of the top diet guys and kind of keeps to himself. He placed 7th in the middleweights which I think was a joke. That being said he had a photo shoot with Muscletech(who sponsors him) after the show. They were extremely impressed and could not figure out how he was not top 3, no question about it. He was also told that he had a good chance to be one of the top faces for muscletech in the Uk and surrounding areas. So there is a goodf chance he will be in a bunch of magazines over there, which i think is cool

Here are a few pics from the show.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tommy i agree trey has a had great physique definatly better than anyone on this thread, but the frustration is he has gone backwards no is going to tell me he looks better now than when he won the excaliber a few years ago it is more frustrating than any thing else to see some one with s much potential g backwards.

I have no dought he will be a pro he just needs to learn from his mistakes a year out may be the thing he needs as his physique does look tired and flat o stage which is a shame.

In this sport you will always have guys not as physically the same give critique but we know this when we all step on stage trey should take the negatve comments to fuel his comeback......


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey Tommy in all fairness mate i reckon ur closer to getting ur card than what Trey is...........he needs to refine big time if he wants to get in the mix for a pro card!!!

G


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

> wouldnt normally comment, but after reading this thread ive never heard so much bullsh1t in all my life!!!!!!!!! how can anyone realistically criticise him? he is 23, ****in huge


the only thing i would say is he looks more like 43 than 23 **** he looks very old for his age.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

> I am far from a fountain of knowledge so would really appreciate any input


   you crack me up bulk


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> Hey guys. I was quite surprised with how the judging went this year and also disappointed. As some of you know my mate competed as a middleweight. He placed
> 
> 6th last year and made some really nice improvements. He was dialed in and his condition was tops in the middleweights in my opinion. The thing that I believe hurts him is that he does not have the politics side working for him. This is only his 4th show ever and he is fairly unknown. He doesnt use any of the top diet guys and kind of keeps to himself. He placed 7th in the middleweights which I think was a joke. That being said he had a photo shoot with Muscletech(who sponsors him) after the show. They were extremely impressed and could not figure out how he was not top 3, no question about it. He was also told that he had a good chance to be one of the top faces for muscletech in the Uk and surrounding areas. So there is a goodf chance he will be in a bunch of magazines over there, which i think is cool
> 
> ...


Your mate looks amazing, mad traps on him and overall I think he has such a pleasing body size to him - I wish him all the best :thumb: .

Good friend to have concerning diet and training for you - lucky git 

What's his name?


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

gunit said:


> Hey Tommy in all fairness mate i reckon ur closer to getting ur card than what Trey is...........he needs to refine big time if he wants to get in the mix for a pro card!!!
> 
> G


AGREED!

Also Ghs commented he worked harder than anyone else to diet down frm 330 to be honest if he didnt bulk up to 330 he would not have to diet so hard and probly save alot of muscle he is sacrifising in the process of hard dieting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

Evertime i see those off season pictures/stretch marks, it makes me want to hurl, which is a shame because dieted down i think for 23 he looks pretty good on the scale of things!!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

he must be very strong mentally to get down from that massive offseason weight . nobody can question his work ethic ,

i think he is just burned out but he is young enough to take some time out and come back.

it would be a shame to see such fabulous genetics go to waste


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the point colin is that he is getting way to fat and not advancing when he diets down....if you look at pics of him at the NPC in 2008 then compare them to pics from this year at the NPC you will see little to no progress yet he bulked up to over 300lbs......why? yes many guys do bulk up to gain muscle but i see little to no progress so why do it??


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

all that extra fat is counter productive to muscle gains , he looks like a sick man in the off season , I wouldn't want to look like that .My 2 cents..


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> Your mate looks amazing, mad traps on him and overall I think he has such a pleasing body size to him - I wish him all the best :thumb: .
> 
> Good friend to have concerning diet and training for you - lucky git
> 
> What's his name?


His name is Earskin Pressley. Yep he definately a good friend to have for diet and training


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

bulkaholic said:


> You people crack me up:lol: :lol:
> 
> makes me hurl! The dude is ****ing huge dieted down and you don't get that way eating girly amounts of calories.
> 
> ...


If you read what i said, i did say that dieted down he had a decent physique ballooned up there is nothing pretty about it at all!!


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

tommy y said:


> wouldnt normally comment, but after reading this thread ive never heard so much bullsh1t in all my life!!!!!!!!! how can anyone realistically criticise him? he is 23, ****in huge, competing on the national stage in america, where the competition is vast, to say he isnt in condition is stupid, and sayin he has no detail just insane. his quads r crazy and he has downsized them for obvious reasons, his physique is far more complete lookin this way, he looked like a freak before totally unproportioned and has brought his upper body up now to match his legs. his condition is good, not bang on but better than any of the people who have commented on this thread!!! he is to be admired for everything he is, not put down for some bad points. get a grip fellas and for once give someone some credit for achieving a physique most can only dream of!!!!!! no doubt ill receive a neg reply to this, but im sick of readin bullsh1t threads from know all wanna be's


I agree 100% with you Tom , I love it when the blokes slagging someone off or commenting on how sh1t someone is are usually the ones with a million posts on BB forums and have usually never competed or haven`t ever won a ****in show at all !! Trey would win a pro card over here i`m cerain of that!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry Jay i disagree i think our top 6 would give him a battle and he would not beat Alvin, Daz or Stuart when they are all on their game......

to be fair yes Trey is a huge prospect but until he actually turns up on stage as he should/could then he will get criticism.....you do not have to be better than the person onstage to be able to form an opinion as long as you express it in a respectful way, he certainly is way better than i would ever be but does that mean i cannot have an opinion on how he looks onstage??....

the facts are that his physique does look tired onstage and he does get way to fat in the off season....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Im going to agree with jay here, Altho Zack is a huge freak and trey's physique may look tgired on stage its much more pleasing to the eye that zacks again IMO


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

hilly said:


> Im going to agree with jay here, Altho Zack is a huge freak and trey's physique may look tgired on stage its much more pleasing to the eye that zacks again IMO


Mate what have u been smoking?? ,,,,u saying Trey has a more pleasing physique than zack??????

Zack probably has one of the best midsections a super heavy has had in many yrs and from the back...well its game over!!!

Put Trey against Alvin and again its game over.....trey has got the minerals to be a freaky super heavy but until it all gets refined and chisseled its not happening!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

gunit said:


> Mate what have u been smoking?? ,,,,u saying Trey has a more pleasing physique than zack??????
> 
> Zack probably has one of the best midsections a super heavy has had in many yrs and from the back...well its game over!!!
> 
> Put Trey against Alvin and again its game over.....trey has got the minerals to be a freaky super heavy but until it all gets refined and chisseled its not happening!!


could not agree more Gary....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

gunit said:


> Mate what have u been smoking?? ,,,,u saying Trey has a more pleasing physique than zack??????
> 
> Zack probably has one of the best midsections a super heavy has had in many yrs and from the back...well its game over!!!
> 
> Put Trey against Alvin and again its game over.....trey has got the minerals to be a freaky super heavy but until it all gets refined and chisseled its not happening!!


LOL havnt been smoking anything recently due to a trip to the dam soon tho :thumb:

As i said IMO that is all i prefer that pic of trey or especially the pics of trey at the excaliber to any zack khan pic i have seen. The same as i prefer most pics i have seen of flex wheeler over ronnie coleman or dorain.

Its just my opinion and what i like we all have 1.

like i said tho zack is a freak and i do think he has an incredible physique


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hilly said:


> LOL havnt been smoking anything recently due to a trip to the dam soon tho :thumb:
> 
> As i said IMO that is all i prefer that pic of trey or especially the pics of trey at the excaliber to any zack khan pic i have seen. The same as i prefer most pics i have seen of flex wheeler over ronnie coleman or dorain.
> 
> ...


Hilly i would agree when you compare the pics from the excaliber but that was a few years ago and trey does not look the same not even close imo plus you have to compare him now to zack now and he does not compare in my eyes......he is doing something badly wrong that is plain to see....i am sure when he gets it sorted he will be a force but until then placing out of the top 6 is not good


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

JAY-EL said:


> I agree 100% with you Tom , I love it when the blokes slagging someone off or commenting on how sh1t someone is are usually the ones with a million posts on BB forums and have usually never competed or haven`t ever won a ****in show at all !! Trey would win a pro card over here i`m cerain of that!


wow, last time i checked this there was no replies lol. anyway, reading through i find this statement unbelievable, no way trey would beat the likes of alvin, zack ect

my point with trey was that he had talked so much [email protected] leading up to the show about how he would win it and turn pro and yet he came 8th!! he seems to believe hes the next big thing in bodybuilding but the year before he came 4th and this year 8th!! he is indeed going backwards.....

as for the npc finals themselves found a good link on md, gotta say all eyes on the overall winner, wow:thumbup1:, now hes one to watch...


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

coldo said:


> Holy shyte, just googled for pics of him in off season...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all i can say is poor kid, look at the stretch marks!!! looks so unlheathy and uncomfortable. just not needed.


----------

